
Live Search cashback: Big splash or little wave? - nickb
http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/microsoft/archives/139407.asp?from=blog_last3
======
aneesh
"It could sort of tarnish the Live Search brand," Rosoff said. "But there's
really nothing there to tarnish."

